# شرح بالصور لكيفية ارسال رسالة قصيرة عبر النت



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

*










موقع رائع لإرسال رسائل الجوال إلى جميع أنحاء العالم و باللغة العربية و الإنجليزية مجانا 
و بدون تسجيل فقط ركب الرقم و اضغط ارسال و ستصل الرسالة في الحين ...
بالاضافة الى هذا أن الرسالة تصل و كأنها مرسلة من رقم هاتفك الخاص و بدون اعلاتات.
يمكنك ارسال العديد من الرسائل في يوم واحد عن طريق تغيير رقم الإي بي الخاص بجهازك.
و العديد من المميزات اترككم تكتشفونها انتم وحدكم ...

رابط الموقع : http://www.smswizz.com

اليكم الان الشرح بالصور :

الخطوة الاولى : املأ البيانات الاتية

1- اختر الدولة التي سترسل اليها الرسالة
2- اكتب رقم الهاتف بدون صفر ( مثال +212 68 55 40 03)
3- أكتب اسمك او رقم هاتفك لتصل الى صديقك وكأنها مرسلة من رقم هاتفك الخاص 
4- اكتب نص الرسالة ( محتوى الرسالة يجب ان لا يتعدى 100 حرف)
5- اضغط على زر إرسال






الخطوة التانية : اضغط على السهم الاحمر للمتابعة






الخطوة الثالثة : انتظر بعض الثواني ليتم الارسال بنجاح






اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 

رابط الموقع : http://www.smswizz.com




*​


----------

